# Setting Up Home In Algarve



## TheTrumpetMan (Jan 21, 2020)

I am hoping to complete the purchase of an apartment in Algarve by mid Febuary 2020,
I read on another Forum that you cannot subcribe to an internet TV package without first being a resident . Is this true ?. 

responses welcome ..

The TrumpetMan


----------



## mjborges (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello TrumpetMan, 
You do not need to be a resident but you do need a Portuguese tax identification number (NIF) for almost anything in Portugal, which is fairly simply to get. You can even have someone do it for you with a power of attorney.


----------



## TheTrumpetMan (Jan 21, 2020)

mjborges,

Thank you for your reply.

The TrumpetMan


----------

